# Social Casino >  Not crediting tickets

## sweetp8503

This only started happening today, when I open chests and it gives me free tickets, they don't get added, would also like to complain about the lack of collectables, it takes way too long!

----------


## kooky panda

For this issue send an email to support@teamlava.com
Current thread

----------

